# From the staff of Gurren Lagann



## mrtofu (Aug 31, 2013)

deleted


----------



## Anfroid (Sep 1, 2013)

i loved gurren lagann, and i love that they are hand drawing this show, been waiting for this to come out for months


----------



## pasc (Sep 1, 2013)

I only heard of this show sporadically, however what I heard did indeed sound quite good.

Worth watching ? How many Eps ?


----------



## mrtofu (Sep 1, 2013)

deleted


----------



## pasc (Sep 1, 2013)

Action hmm yeah. Yelling… not … that… much.

I was thinking more in terms of story-line.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 2, 2013)

We all know TTGL is the greatest anime ever so yeah. Watch it.

It's over-the-top but very tongue-in-cheek and still develops a good plot and memorable characters. Also very well animated.

I guess I'll give it a shot although I'm not sure the sophomore act will beat the freshman one.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 2, 2013)

"From the staff of"..... I think that is second only to "from the executive producer of" in terms of almost meaningless doublespeak, I am willing to believe part of that is a failure of translation though so I will leave it there.

I had more or less got bored of most anime I encountered by this point but I managed to slog most of the way though gurren lagann. Not bad and I could see why it has its fans but I am not sure it will be one of those things that people will still feel compelled to watch in a decade or so. That looked like a fairly cheap anime but that does not necessarily mean bad things as far as the story goes. Also at least it does not appear to be set in a school.


----------



## Veho (Sep 2, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> "From the staff of"..... I think that is second only to "from the executive producer of" in terms of almost meaningless doublespeak


Heh, the same way "from the people that brought you..." could mean the actual authors, writers, or it could mean the delivery guy who brought you the finished DVD


----------



## mrtofu (Oct 4, 2013)

deleted


----------

